# Itching to get in the Woods



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Haven't been in the woods in a few weeks and rut is almost if not already in full swing. Checked the trail cam Sunday and found this nice 7. Hope to catch him out during the day!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Gosh that's a nice un, I just hot back from down your way. I've got a 12 point Ive been huntin, I did jump a doe when I was on foot it had some serious pee smell goin on


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

seapa said:


> haven't been in the woods in a few weeks and rut is almost if not already in full swing. Checked the trail cam sunday and found this nice 7. Hope to catch him out during the day!


sweet!!!!


----------

